# Pink paw?



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

I was trimming the fur in between her pads and notice she didn’t want me to have her one paw which is weird for her she loves having that fur trimmed it drives her crazy... then I saw Bonnie has a pink paw? Pink on top almost red brown pink fur on bottom. Her other paws are cream colored top and bottom.






























my husband touched in between the toes and pads and she didnt seem to react to it so it’s nor hurting bad. But she’s aware enough to not want it trimmed or let ME hold it. Also when you say paw she normally gives that one and has switched to the other one.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The pink spots on the pad looks like a pigment problem. You don't need to trim the hair between the pads, it sort of makes the paws spread out. Keep the nails short and trim around the paw. The hair on the bottom is trimmed to be even with the pads. See if this helps.








Grooming Your Golden by Joanne Lastoka - Golden Retriever Club of America


“Grooming Your Golden” by Morningsage Goldens Photos and Text – Joanne Lastoka Jan. 18, 2001 GRCA would like to thank Joanne Lastoka for donation of these pages on Golden Retriever grooming. The tutorial for grooming the ears, tail and shoulders and one for grooming feet are all on this page...




www.grca.org


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> The pink spots on the pad looks like a pigment problem. You don't need to trim the hair between the pads, it sort of makes the paws spread out. Keep the nails short and trim around the paw. The hair on the bottom is trimmed to be even with the pads. See if this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her fur between the pads I trim down to be level with the pads. If it comes even slightly past that she gets mad and aggressively chews until she’s sore.


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Is there a way to bump this? Getting a little concerned. Found out it could be some type of allergy or high yeast content in her saliva?
Just not sure how to narrow down if it’s from her food or outside or what!??


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our female has allergies, she is on meds to help, but still at times she licks her paws and they get red and sore. It is all due to allergies. Our vet tells us that 90% of dog allergies come from food they eat. In our case that is not true, as we tried a number of food for dogs with allergies. In each case we saw no changes. Vet thinks it is mold related to humidity. The meds help some, except for Spring time, especially if we have a wet Spring...


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

3goldens2keep said:


> Our female has allergies, she is on meds to help, but still at times she licks her paws and they get red and sore. It is all due to allergies. Our vet tells us that 90% of dog allergies come from food they eat. In our case that is not true, as we tried a number of food for dogs with allergies. In each case we saw no changes. Vet thinks it is mold related to humidity. The meds help some, except for Spring time, especially if we have a wet Spring...


thanks you! The vet said over the phone maybe grass allergy but it started in the winter so I’m not sure. I’ll have to try switching foods. She gets spayed in two weeks so I’ll ask him about the possibility of meds for it! Thank you!! I just feel like if she’s in pain from it I don’t want her uncomfortable all the time if I can do something about it.


----------

